# Safari : comment envoyer un lien ?



## Valerie75 (12 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

J'aime beaucoup Safari mais je ne sais pas envoyer une adresse à partir de Safari via Entourage.

La seule manip que je vois (et qui est fastidieuse) est de sélectionner l'adresse, puis d'aller dans 'Safari', 'Service', 'Mail', 'Envoyer la sélection', mais en plus c'est Mail qu'il ouvre et non Entourage pourtant défini comme mon logiciel de mail par défaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?

D'avance merci.

Valérie


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2004)

copier dans safari
coller dans entourage


----------



## Valerie75 (12 Avril 2004)

lol !

J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu quelque part cette technique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'empêche que par rapport à IE cela reste beaucoup plus long (puisqu'avant de passer à Entourage, faut l'ouvrir, créer un nouveau message, cliquer dans la zone du texte PUIS coller, dans IE il suffisait de choisir 'Envoyez le lien' et tout était fait).

Valérie


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

J'en ai parlé il y a même pas un mois, une petite recherche et tu aurais trouvé.


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2004)

tu selctionne le texte de l'url
puis menu services/ mail/envoyer la selection
et hop il te cree un courrier sous mail
il te reste a le parametrer pour enourage


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te reste a le parametrer pour enourage


Sauf que c'est un service créé par Mail et que ça ne fonctionne pas sous entourage (ce qu'a dit Valerie plus haut).


----------



## Valerie75 (12 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai parlé il y a même pas un mois, une petite recherche et tu aurais trouvé.



Un grand merci pour ce lien que je vais voir de ce pas mais pour la recherche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis désolée mais elle ne fonctionne pas fort en ce moment sur MacGé et c'est bien dommage...

Valérie


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que c'est un service créé par Mail et que ça ne fonctionne pas sous entourage (ce qu'a dit Valerie plus haut).


bon pour me faire pardonner
*Freeware | 5.18.03 | Script #1101
Author: Barry Wainwright  | Developer's Web Site
OSAXen Needed: None
Requirements: Entourage
Script Type: Editable
Category: Safari
Release Notes: 
This script is used to insert URLs of pages open in Apple's Safari web browser * 
moila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la source 
le script en chargement direct


----------



## Valerie75 (13 Avril 2004)

Merci pour ton message et ton lien. C'est pas mal comme solution mais, tu vas me trouver pénible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je trouve ça toujours plus compliqué que la solution existant dans IE. C'est d'ailleurs le seul point que je regrette d'IE.

Bonne journée.

Valérie


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2004)

benh la solution safari +mail est simple


----------



## alarache62 (13 Avril 2004)

Y a pourtant pas plus simple:
tu fait un clic long sur le lien, tu glisses et là magie de Quartz, le lien apparait en transparence, presse F9 et sélectionne ton message, relache ton clic et le voici intégré à ton mail...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

Sinon plus simple, tu utilise ma méthode, en deux clics (un pour aller sur la page et un pour cliquer sur le favori) ça te mets le titre de la page en sujet du mail, le texte sélectionné (s'il y en a un) dans le corps avec l'adresse de la page à la fin


----------



## yr_75 (13 Avril 2004)

encore plus simple : tu changes de navigateur et tu passes à Camino : en un clic et c'est fait


----------

